# Have to See This!!!



## carlitos60 (Dec 15, 2015)

Out of This World!!!


----------



## kccomet (Dec 15, 2015)

very cool frame, whats the story on this one. is it a labor


----------



## catfish (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## highship (Dec 15, 2015)

very cool! is that a philco(sp?) front brake? anyone know anything about them, like when they were made/used?


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 15, 2015)

Details are Sooooo Space Age!!!
Must Be Heavy Steel!!!!!!


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 15, 2015)

highship said:


> very cool! is that a philco(sp?) front brake? anyone know anything about them, like when they were made/used?




I have Philcos on a couple bikes. I have not established a timeline for them yet, but they were available in the thirties at least until WW2


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 20, 2015)

Forget the Brakes,,,,,Look at the Engineering Details of the Bike!!!
How Would Have Ridden??



fat tire trader said:


> I have Philcos on a couple bikes. I have not established a timeline for them yet, but they were available in the thirties at least until WW2


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 20, 2015)

Long wheelbase, slack head angle would make for a stable, straight tracking ride but not so nimble or "twitchy".  The super stiff rear triangle would let you really hammer on the pedals without the rear wheel shimmying. I think I'd like it!


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 20, 2015)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Long wheelbase, slack head angle would make for a stable, straight tracking ride but not so nimble or "twitchy".  The super stiff rear triangle would let you really hammer on the pedals without the rear wheel shimmying. I think I'd like it!




For a 1910 Bike,,,,,It's Over the Top!!!!
NO, I Don't Own It!!!


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 21, 2015)

Cool bike! What stops the wheel from flexing to the other side when you hit a pothole? Does anyone have one of these? How does it ride after 500 miles? Definitely a cool looking bike Carlitos60!


----------



## tocbike (Dec 25, 2015)

oh sweet, definately a Philco front brake
Cannondale didn't invent anything afterall


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 25, 2015)

> ...What stops the wheel from flexing to the other side when you hit a pothole? Does anyone have one of these? How does it ride after 500 miles? Definitely a cool looking bike...




Perfect example of a design for "wow factor", at the expense of function.  Just because you _can _do something doesn't mean that you _should_.

Standard issue axles could not stand the bending forces.  Standard issue mild steel tubing and plate could not stand the bending force on the single fork tube and dropouts.  *All* frame and fork flexing would be assymetrical (lopsided), affecting handling negatively.  Even pedaling and braking would introduce direction change of some degree.  There are good reasons this design didn't catch on.


----------



## tocbike (Dec 26, 2015)

IMO design flaws like this is what made technology advance so rapidly in the bicycle world
inventors had to actually fabricate their idea in order to test it for market
I think this bike is the perfect example of this
and this design actually did actually catch on as it was improved over the years
here is the perfect example, Cannondale is still building it's front fork this way even for their most heavy duty bikes (downhill pro race bikes)

http://www.cannondale.com/en/Canada...parentid=e782eb49-ec74-45a4-8c15-5ea59fcb2c32


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 26, 2015)

tocbike said:


> IMO design flaws like this is what made technology advance so rapidly in the bicycle world
> inventors had to actually fabricate their idea in order to test it for market
> I think this bike is the perfect example of this
> and this design actually did actually catch on as it was improved over the years
> ...


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 27, 2015)

Someone did as build with a fork modified like this at ratrodbikes and it supposedly rode and steered fine. I think most of it has to do with the hub/axle, and how flat and straight the dropout is.


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 27, 2015)

tocbike said:


> IMO design flaws like this is what made technology advance so rapidly in the bicycle world
> inventors had to actually fabricate their idea in order to test it for market
> I think this bike is the perfect example of this
> and this design actually did actually catch on as it was improved over the years
> ...






I believe most people think that "Labor" may have started this but, this actually started back in the 1870's where they ran a single axle to the rear wheel on A Highwheel.


----------



## tocbike (Dec 27, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> I believe most people think that "Labor" may have started this but, this actually started back in the 1870's where they ran a single axle to the rear wheel on A Highwheel.




do you have a picture?  I would like to see what it looked like!!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 27, 2015)

If I remember correctly, this might be an "Eclipse". It was raced by "John Keen" - about 187(?)

A " VERY RARE" machine!!!!!  I think I have other pics of it but need to search my archives.


----------



## tocbike (Dec 27, 2015)

that is a sturdy rear axle, sort of like a Sulky hub!!!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 27, 2015)

Mounted on one side, it would be a sulky hub!


----------



## videoranger (Dec 29, 2015)

http://thekneeslider.com/riwi-products-single-side-front-fork/
Why stop with just a little bicycle frame? I think this one produces a bit more torque than legs on pedals.
https://www.faa.gov/regulations_pol...raft/amt_airframe_handbook/media/ama_Ch13.pdf
An airplane usually weighs in more that even a fat boy on a bike.


----------



## okozzy (Dec 29, 2015)

Some mountain bike manufactures are still doing it to this day, mostly Cannondale.
At first it was done for the obvious weight saving benefits. Every pound counts when your climbing up a hill.


----------

